# Dropper Rig Setup?



## buckeyebrewer (Sep 4, 2008)

What's your preferred style of setting up your dropper rigs for a tandem fly setup? 

I've always tied off the bend of the dropper fly, but a guide in MI showed me how to use a Palomar Knot to use one single piece of tippet for rig. We used this setup to wrangle in 20+ lb. Salmon and I was really impressed. 

I can see two advantages to this setup:
1) Fewer Knots=more line strength 2) Exposed Hook on the dropper fly=no interference from the tippet tied off the bend

Any thoughts?

Also, assuming you tie up some drops the night before fishing, how do you store them? Looking for an easy, tangle free solution. 

Thanks for the input,
Tight Lines!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Personally I have never tied them in advance. I know the palomar knot, used it a lot in other fishing applications, and can see how it could work for dropper rigs. The problem I would see, for the dropper rigs I tend to use in small streams, is that it would be tough to get the doubled-over tippet through the hook eye on a small fly, like say a #16 caddis or stimulator, to tie the palomar at the top fly. With larger flies and larger hooks I could see it working, but I always tie the dropper off the hook bend of the top fly.


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

I always tye up my two fly rigs with a dropper; don't like tying off the lead fly. When I tye on my tippet I use a double surgeons knot and just make sure to tye it with one tag end extra long. I have had no problem landing steelies on it.

If you wanted to tye them up in advance you could do the loop to loop connection I suppose. As for carrying them I guess you could carry a leader wallet. Personally, I would just tye them as needed on the stream.

Dan


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

BB

For storing my pre tied leaders and tippets I use a trolling harness holder from Cabelas. You can get 2 of the smallerones for $3. You wrap the line around the thing then sink the hooks in to hold it in place.


----------



## buckeyebrewer (Sep 4, 2008)

Lima Eyecatcher said:


> BB
> 
> For storing my pre tied leaders and tippets I use a trolling harness holder from Cabelas. You can get 2 of the smallerones for $3. You wrap the line around the thing then sink the hooks in to hold it in place.



Do you have a link. I can't seem to find it.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

agreed sugeon's knot with the tag end intact. BUt i just use the hook bend i get tangles with the surgeon knot method


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

BB

Tried to get the link but all I could get you was a description and part number. Go to Cabelas.com and put in the number (Tackle Buddy Spinner Holder Item:2UG-013320).


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

i tie all my leader at the starting of the season.I store them in tight bags.for tandem rigs I ll use a small piece of swim noodle, stick the top of the hook into the noodle and wrap it around and stick the bottem into the noodle.


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

bottem hook


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I just tie it off the hook bend. works for me


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Leave a tag end when you tie a blood knot.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I agree with a few of the others here. I tie it off the hook bend. This has worked best for me on egg patterns. 

BG, it took me a second to figure out what you meant by leave a tag off a blood knot. I really like that idea, gonna give it a try sometime. Thanks.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

(1) I tie them up ahead of time and tie off the bend of the hook

(2) I went to Gander Mt. and bought a Big Al's Lure and Leader Caddie for around $2.00. I cut about 1/2 inch off the side and threw the pins away. I stick the top hook into the foam and them pull the trailer forward so the hook digs in then stretch the dropper and attach the trailer fly. The foam wouldn't last fior ever but I'm on the third year now. The vinyl case is about wore out but the whole thing is only about 6 inches by 4 inchs and maybe 1/2 thick and fits nicely along side my fly box in the chest back I use. I have about 1 dozen tandems in the caddie.

I cut the caddie so it would slide back in the plastic case easier.


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

Is the way I go when I tye them up at home, the tag sticks straight out from your line. When I'm on the stream and I have to re-tye I use the double surgeon knot. I don't get many tangles fishing this way; I'm fishing a short line and if you slow your casting stroke a little it's not a problem. The reason I use the tag end dropper is that I feel I get more natural movement on the flies.

Dan


----------

